# vector art



## jennjenn97 (Jul 30, 2007)

Hello. 

I need to find out who is the best to clean up some artwork and convert to vector? Plus cost effective too. tks jennjenn


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Raster to Vector Conversion Service from The Vector Doctor (Eric is great > tell him FatKat Printz sent ya!!)


----------



## propsuper (Mar 23, 2008)

I agree. Eric is good, fast and reasonable. You won;t be making a mistake.


----------



## jennjenn97 (Jul 30, 2007)

I am going to give him a shout. thank you


----------



## Sound Design (Jun 1, 2011)

For future projects, I do this on a regular basis for several local embroidery shops. I would be willing to help you.


----------



## BHD (Oct 31, 2007)

I have used Midsouth Digitizing with success for their redrawing.
They do a fine job redrawing and offer regular sales on this, with fast turn around.


----------

